# Need For Speed Underground 2 Wont Load



## andrew11099 (Dec 10, 2004)

i just got a retail version of nfsu2 for my pc no crack needed it installs fine from both disks (ive tried full and mini install) and when i try to run it brings the startup screen and says "cannot find CD-Rom" it says the same even if i dont put th cd in could this be a drive problem (all checks ive done say no) and i know that my computer is able to play it.
any help would be appreciated. ray: 
thanks andrew11099

----------------------------------------------------------

AMD Athlon 2600+
win xp pro
1 gb ram 
80 gb space
dx 9c
nividia geforce 5200


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Have you had a cracked version of NFSU2 in it prior to installing this one? If so have you completely removed/uninstalled the cracked version and any cracks/changes to the registry?


----------



## andrew11099 (Dec 10, 2004)

no ive formatted my computer after i couldnt get it to work the first time and nothing is on there now and it still wont work i use reg cleaner and it dont show any past cracks or anything from before the reformat :4-dontkno


----------



## andrew11099 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Problem Solved*

Ive solved the problem it was the display drivers fault windows installed there display driver and i installed mine but theres stayed the default.

*To fix*
just uninstall all *display* drivers including plug and play monitor and push refresh on device manager and it will say its found new hardware make sure u install from removable device not xp cd. graphic driver cd will work and select highest number v5.2, yr 2003 release date works for me ive got a nividia geforce 5200.
:wave: thanks for your intrest anyway JokerFMJ


----------

